
Ask HN: Is there an open-source Hacker News? - laurenarroyo83
Maybe in Java or PHP? I&#x27;ve seen datatau.com which is cool -- I haven&#x27;t been able to find an open source HN. Anyone have any leads?
======
mtmail
Check out [https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)
(Ruby on Rails).

For the source of news.ycombinator.com see this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14371189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14371189)

~~~
laurenarroyo83
Wow thanks!

------
krapp
It's based on [http://arclanguage.org/](http://arclanguage.org/) although I
think a newer fork is anarki:
[https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki).

As mentioned, there is also lobste.rs, in RoR. I think most HN clones posted
here use one or the other.

If someone were writing a Hacker News clone in PHP, or God forbid, Hack, they
would probably be embarrassed to post it here...

